# 1969 Raleigh Superb



## jungleterry (Jan 12, 2021)

Hello everyone just picked this up from the original family who brought it from England they even kept the keys in the desk love this bike the best Raleigh offered back in 1969 would like to upgrade a few parts that aren’t correct seat and rear tire it may be rear fender and chain guard rest the bike is wonderful


----------



## 3-speeder (Jan 12, 2021)

Sweeeet! Nice bike. I would think maybe the reflector pedals are replacements.  Love the Superbes


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 12, 2021)

Love the Superbe’s. My friend has a super clean 70.


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 12, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> Love the Superbe’s. My friend has a super clean 70.
> 
> View attachment 1337956



 Very nice . Can you get a few more pics of seat


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 12, 2021)

jungleterry said:


> Very nice . Can you get a few more pics of seat



Boy that’s the condition I would like too


----------



## slowride (Jan 12, 2021)

3-speeder said:


> Sweeeet! Nice bike. I would think maybe the reflector pedals are replacements.  Love the Superbes



Those are original pedals. I have the same on my 69 Sprite. They can be rebuilt. Beautiful bike.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 13, 2021)

Here's an image from the Raleigh 1968 USA catalogue  (from the V-CC library).
It looks identical, apart from bag instead of rack, and grip colour.  Saddle is Brooks but it doesn't say which model.
The next American catalogue they have is 1972 and the DL-24 Superbe model has disappeared by then.....


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 13, 2021)

looks like the seat is aB72 in 70 so could be same in 69 or a B66 ??


----------



## Swampthing (Jan 13, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 13, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> Love the Superbe’s. My friend has a super clean 70.
> 
> View attachment 1337956



looks like a B66 brooks saddle ,bad tabs are separate from the seat B72 is on the 70 superb and bag slots are in the seat .if you could get a better pic of the seat bar great .


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 13, 2021)

With the pedals from this era, check the Raleigh Past and Presence book if you can get your hands on a copy. When they were first putting reflectors on pedals, they used white lenses rather than amber. These would be the small white lenses. Then came the small amber, and finally the large amber. The white lenses only were used for a brief period before the switch to the small amber lens. A year or two either way makes a difference because of the changes to the pedals.


----------



## juvela (Jan 13, 2021)

-----

...yet another wonderful find!  

thank you for sharing it with the forum.  



-----


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 13, 2021)

your welcome ,I found a set of original tires now hoping to get a up grade on guard and rear fender ,seats are on eBay books B66


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 14, 2021)

found fenders and seat so now just needing a better chain guard .


----------



## 3-speeder (Jan 15, 2021)

Curious of the date stamping of the hubs.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 15, 2021)

A gents bike with the very rare locking fork.  I never tire of looking these and watching the Raleigh Story on U-tube.


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 15, 2021)

the hub has a 69 stamping


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 15, 2021)

Well I had a little time to detail. Still needs a double line rear tire but the rest looking good . Found a nice Brooks b66 saddle so now that’s correct. . Once I find that tire all will be complete . Oh yea and the correct kick stand


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 19, 2021)

Well he is finally done . Up graded fenders , chain guard , rack , light , kickstand , seat ,double line tire and added a brooks saddle bag . Looks very handsome now .


----------



## FICHT 150 (Feb 20, 2021)

I think the actual use of the different pedals, in this era, was a bit more scrambled then the book would have us believe. The clear lens pedals are rare birds indeed, but, the only pedals I’ve seen with clear lenses are the cheaper, non rebuildable version that showed up sometime post 1965. I was told by a guy who was selling Raleigh bikes the clear lens version was 6 months use, tops.  I stuck this pair in my son’s Roadster, a 1969 model that has the rare 8” cranks and 48 tooth sprocket, to see if anyone in my tweed group was paying attention. They weren’t. This set came in a 1966 vintage second tier Tube Industries bike, a ladies Triumph that I parted. The rebuildable, amber reflector pedals are original to my 1967 Sprite 5 speed. Following logic, the newer bike should have cheap, disposable pedals, but, it seems the lower tier TI bikes got them first, while premium Sprite 5s and Superbe models kept the better pedals a bit longer.
Ted


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 21, 2021)

I just found a set of the clear lens on my 71 twenty ?


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 21, 2021)

I believe the earlier ones also had a different cap on the end ,more of a hex looking then the round(like the bottom example you sent ) .also the earlier ones had no reflectors like 64 to like 67 or 68 .just going off of what I have found to be true on my bikes .


----------



## FICHT 150 (Feb 21, 2021)

The bottom amber pedal has the hex. The hex is your friend, always. It indicates a rebuildable pedal. 
There was a time you could walk into a Raleigh dealer and hit him up for new end caps, like these, or pedal stems, or pedal blocks, or bearings, whatever you needed to get your broken or worn pedals back on the road. The hex is 1/4 Whitworth, you threaded it off, and rebuilt your pedal.
 Now, it is an Easter egg hunt for the parts, using better used or hard to find NOS stuff. But, you can at least service the old ones, and keep them running.
Ted


----------



## HARPO (Feb 22, 2021)

jungleterry said:


> Hello everyone just picked this up from the original family who brought it from England they even kept the keys in the desk love this bike the best Raleigh offered back in 1969 would like to upgrade a few parts that aren’t correct seat and rear tire it may be rear fender and chain guard rest the bike is wonderfulView attachment 1337794
> View attachment 1337795
> 
> View attachment 1337796
> ...




_Nice Bike!_ And you win the Award for the longest run-on sentence I've ever seen!


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 23, 2021)

FICHT 150 said:


> The bottom amber pedal has the hex. The hex is your friend, always. It indicates a rebuildable pedal.
> There was a time you could walk into a Raleigh dealer and hit him up for new end caps, like these, or pedal stems, or pedal blocks, or bearings, whatever you needed to get your broken or worn pedals back on the road. The hex is 1/4 Whitworth, you threaded it off, and rebuilt your pedal.
> Now, it is an Easter egg hunt for the parts, using better used or hard to find NOS stuff. But, you can at least service the old ones, and keep them running.
> Ted
> ...



Thats great information ,I did notice you can take the blocks off of these but wasn't sure how can came off .now I do thank you .


----------



## FICHT 150 (Feb 23, 2021)

Be careful when you do it. I like to use a Whitworth socket or box end wrench, to avoid tearing up the end cap with an adjustable wrench.
The size is 1/4 Whitworth. If you own English bikes, a set of Whitworth wrenches and sockets will make your life easier.
Ted


----------



## Arnold Ziffel (Nov 30, 2021)

Here is a beautiful blue, large size, step through,  that  is in the Charleston SC area for only a Benji.
Somebody ought to jump all over it.      I don't know the seller.  I am not the seller.  I simply saw it on the Charleston craigs.
It appears  too nice and too well preserved to just canibalize the parts for a men's diamond frame, or piecemeal it out.
The individual parts might bring the most,  as the front wheel, etc,  but  that would be a plain shame as the bike appears a very nice color blue and very presentable as well as a practical larger step through frame.
Hopefully someone will keep it intact and  ride the heck out of it.








						1953 Star American / Raleigh Superbe - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

1953 Star American. This is an all original bicycle with stainless steel fenders, a built in generator in the front hub. Both headlight and rear light works. Great riding bike excellent for city...



					charleston.craigslist.org


----------

